# Newbie building concrete block smoke house.



## Jedu (Jul 31, 2020)

I am building my first smoke house. 4ft by 4 ft by 7 ft  concrete block with offset firebox. 
  Wondering how I should finish the inside concrete block so it can be cleaned easy. 
Is raw unfinished block ok and if not what products are best for sealing and washable surface.


----------



## forktender (Aug 1, 2020)

Leave it bare, even if you skim coat it with mortar it's not going to clean up any better. Let it get nice and black inside no need to clean it really. If you want use a stiff boat cleaning brush and a gallon of white vinegar to brush it down once or twice a year.


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 1, 2020)

I built one years ago and left the block bare, no problems in 17 years


----------



## Jedu (Aug 2, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> I built one years ago and left the block bare, no problems in 17 years


Thank you.


----------



## Jedu (Aug 2, 2020)

forktender said:


> Leave it bare, even if you skim coat it with mortar it's not going to clean up any better. Let it get nice and black inside no need to clean it really. If you want use a stiff boat cleaning brush and a gallon of white vinegar to brush it down once or twice a year.


Thank you.


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 2, 2020)

Jedu said:


> I am building my first smoke house. 4ft by 4 ft by 7 ft  concrete block with offset firebox.
> Wondering how I should finish the inside concrete block so it can be cleaned easy.
> Is raw unfinished block ok and if not what products are best for sealing and washable surface.


don't know if this will help but i cut some rebar and put them in between the joints when i was doing the block  at different levels to lay smoking racks on. not sure how far along you are with your build.


----------



## Ariene (Dec 16, 2020)

Smokehouse is a pretty good thing, I really like to cook there as my favourite vegetable is meat. To be honest, there is no way to clean in in order to look good, because it will always burn, so if you want to make it look clean, you just need to replace it and thats all. I also have a nice smokehouse made of brick, it looks really nice. Guys from https://cprfacadeupgrades.com.au did a great job, they really know how to do their job. They did everything, bought the materials, chose the design and built it for a very good price.


----------

